# Glasgow April 19th Meeting



## Alba37 (Apr 14, 2011)

Diabetes UK Scotland are asking people to come along to the Pond Hotel on the 19th April from 10.30am to meet staff, pump users and pump campaigners. 

With the greatest number of people with Type 1 diabetes in Scotland, Greater Glasgow & Clyde Health Board has one of the lowest rates of insulin pump provision. They need to recognise the impact of this on people with diabetes and their families. DUK are planning to host an open meeting, which will focus on the issue of insulin pump provision in GGC, and will run parallel to the Board?s meeting.  The Health Board are also invited to join us when their meeting finishes, which could be between 11.30am and 1.30pm. So you?ll need a bit of stamina! We will provide refreshments and food. Contact me or DUK Scot if you can attend...


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 14, 2011)

Would it be worth putting this in the events section with date & location in title??

PS I'm no in glasgee, lovely place tho'


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 15, 2011)

im going to sound daft here... are they looking for t1 ? not t2 s


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've moved this to the Events section, as suggested by the esteemed Rossi Mac, with title change.

Hope some people are able to attend.

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2011)

Rob - I would have gone in a heartbeat - but as you know I have started in a new job - and don't feel if I can ask for time off yet

I do hope though that someone can go and report back

Cheers


----------



## Alba37 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I originally posted it by mistake too soon and couldn't amend the title!  

It would be very hard to get a pump in Scotland with Type 2 diabetes (hard enough with Type 1) so it may not be of interest to Type 2's... but everyone is welcome!  If the Health Board members take up Diabetes UK invitation to come along it needs to look like there is interest in pumps!  

Provisional running order is:

10.30 Arrival of participants for our meeting/tea/coffee/bacon rolls

10.45 briefing of participants 

11.00 discussion on current issues, inc. live cases of non-access 

11.30 break 

11.45-1.45 Health Board members arrive (or don?t!). Sandwich lunch and refreshments.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Alba.

Not sure if it would be of any use, but could you accept PMs from people unable to attend at short notice but who would be interested in pumping funding ?

A very worthwhile cause, since none of us know if we may benefit from it in the future. If the backing isn't there in the first place, it's a non starter.

Rob


----------



## Alba37 (Apr 17, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Alba.
> 
> Not sure if it would be of any use, but could you accept PMs from people unable to attend at short notice but who would be interested in pumping funding ?
> 
> ...



Exactly Rob. I am pro pump and campaign for equal access to pumps.  It's not that I think everyone should have one (if they don't want one!) but I do think everyone should have a choice or better still a trial and then they can make an informed decision on what treatment is best for them. I can check emails on my phone so it's fine to PM me any time right up to the last minute.

Aileen


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 21, 2011)

How did this meeting go................?


----------



## Alba37 (May 6, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> How did this meeting go................?



ops, sorry for the late reply.  It went pretty well, thanks. DUK have managed to get a meeting with the HB out of it... we'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------

